
Propaganda (1928) - kevando
http://www.historyisaweapon.com/defcon1/bernprop.html
======
kevando
This probably won't go over well here because reading this would take days.
But I encourage everyone to at least read the opening message from Noam
Chomsky, and provide their opinion. I love the HN community and you guys
usually have perspectives I never considered.

